# New guy from CO



## Cactus-knee (2 mo ago)

My name is Lee, and I’m a hunter from Colorado. I have loved archery since I was a child and was fortunate enough to pick it back up a few years ago after a hiatus.
I’ve been lurking on this forum for some time and decided that I should try to contribute. AT has been a great source of information and entertainment.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## MichiganderMan (3 mo ago)

Welcome friend


----------



## completesportsman (2 mo ago)

New member here too from the NC mountains, welcome!


----------



## dleach1407 (Jan 15, 2014)

Im from Colorado too, where are you located?


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Lurkers welcome …


----------



## b.murph308 (2 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## zachd8540 (2 mo ago)

Nice to meet you Lee!


----------



## MinnesotaNice (8 mo ago)

Welcome from Mn


----------



## Cactus-knee (2 mo ago)

dleach1407 said:


> Im from Colorado too, where are you located?


Living in fountain right now, and yourself?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Lee.


----------



## dleach1407 (Jan 15, 2014)

Cactus-knee said:


> Living in fountain right now, and yourself?


Colorado Springs. Archery Hut is a good shop in COS. School of the Rockies is another shop in town too but ive never been there. There are a few outdoor ranges down in your neck of the woods over by Ft Carson. Air Force Academy has a nice range too but thats pretty far from FunTown.


----------



## emart2 (2 mo ago)

Welcome from Wisconsin!


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## jtr1199 (3 mo ago)

Cactus-knee said:


> My name is Lee, and I’m a hunter from Colorado. I have loved archery since I was a child and was fortunate enough to pick it back up a few years ago after a hiatus.
> I’ve been lurking on this forum for some time and decided that I should try to contribute. AT has been a great source of information and entertainment.


Welcome aboard


----------



## Cactus-knee (2 mo ago)

dleach1407 said:


> Colorado Springs. Archery Hut is a good shop in COS. School of the Rockies is another shop in town too but ive never been there. There are a few outdoor ranges down in your neck of the woods over by Ft Carson. Air Force Academy has a nice range too but thats pretty far from FunTown.


Thanks for the info! Good place to live if you like shooting bows for sure!


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Enordo (2 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## Globemaster (8 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## Trimix (Jun 23, 2021)

Hello


----------



## Kentar (Oct 31, 2020)

Welcome from the Eastern shore of Maryland!


----------



## sroth277 (3 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## jb177 (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Jpiro (2 mo ago)

Cactus-knee said:


> Thanks for the info! Good place to live if you like shooting bows for sure!


This was a useful read! I live in the Springs as well and am picking archery back up.


----------



## IcemanVA (Oct 22, 2015)

Welcome from NOVA


----------



## muleyfanatic (Jul 22, 2014)

Welcome!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## NPET51 (Dec 28, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## 1callmaker (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome, Ohio


----------



## tkappers (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome from WI


----------



## ForwardFlight (2 mo ago)

Welcome, im also out in Colorado. Looking to grab my first archery tag this year


----------

